# Black Tank Sprayer



## mejslice (Dec 4, 2003)

While out camping last year,I saw a guy using a sprayer setup that went inside of the tank for cleaning out. 
This mod was on a 2004 23 rs 
I was a little sceptic at first cutting a hole in my tank







.After doing so and installing this sprayer --Camping World $20.00.There was a huge difference in what was cleaned out of the tank. I previosly had a clear piece that was hooked up at the bottom that had a hose attachment to it. That only cleaned out the pipe. This sprayer had muti directional jets that went in all directions.
It took half of an afternoon to do. I wound up cutting a section of the undercarriage material to gain access to middle of the tank. When I was finished I put several self tapping screws into the flap that I cut and finished sealing with duct tape and silicone rubber.








Now am ready for a season of camping. See ya in the park, the woods, or in the road Mike


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Quicky-flush to the rescue! They ought to make it standard equipment!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

mejslice,

I have the same unit and have been preparing to install it. Trying to sort everything out before I start cutting. Am I understanding you that you installed the sprayer in the bottom of the tank? Any other posts I have seen mention installing it in the side (opposite the level sensor). The bottom seems to be a logical place.

Do you then run the remote hose straight down thru the underbody panel, and then across to the side? Does this appear to be a ground clearance or exposure issue?

Finally, how did you determine the location of the center of the black water tank without removing the underbody panel? With my luck, I would probably end up drilling it into the fresh water tank!

Any further advise - or pictures - you can offer would be greatly appreciated.

Man, I love this place!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

I installed one on my 28BHS and puled back the underbelly from the rear far enough forwart to get a good look at the tanks. The underbelly has screws into the frame just remove the screws na replace when done no cuting. The quickie-Flush says to mount on the side of the tank and to the top. I also think these should be standard on Outbacks my brothers Comfort came stock with one.

Jim


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Doug - Just pull out the tek screws holding the bottom liner on and drop it out of the way. Then you wont have to patch it when you're done. You should only have to drop it on the end where you're working and not take it all the way off.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I couldn't agree more, the blank tank sprayers are the way to go. I used to love the Flush King, but it doesn't hold a candle to the Quickie Flush or No Fuss Flush setups. Many are coming standard on campers, Outback should take this step too. I know it comes on the Raptor, or I would have had one installed as part of the deal.

Doug actually the instructions say to install it on the side of the tank as I recall, if you install it on the bottom you may hamper the spray with water.


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

Pardon the ignorance here, but I guess I have to assume the black tank is a pretty stiff plastic box, you just drill a hole and thats it?? Never had a self contained trailer before, so I'm trying to figure this out. Is it pretty obvious where the tank level indicator is?? Guess you can probably do some searching around and see where the wire drop in









I love it, and think I answered my own question, just need to get off the computer, and pull the underbelly down from the trailer and look at it









I think this looks like a great mod. Do you flush it out after every trip or just the end of the season??

You guys rock!!

Ron


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

You're right Ron, things are pretty clear once you get the under belly down. You can clearly see where the drain is and where the sensor wires are. I put mine in the end of the tank so it sprays across the whole width of it towards the sensors and drain.

I use mine every time I drain the black tank. It keeps any build up from forming.

Mike


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

BigBadBrain said:


> Quicky-flush to the rescue! They ought to make it standard equipment!
> [snapback]25447[/snapback]​


One of the 1st mods I did. This is a "must mod" for sure.









Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I just got my Quickie Flush last week.
Now all I need is for the weather to warm up








Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I'm waiting for the snow to melt myself. After last night, I can barely see the tires, let alone the drains.

Tim


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

I wish the LP gas line didn't run down the street side of my 26RS. I have to feed the line the whole width of the trailer to install it. The gas line is in the way of dropping the belly plan on the street/dump side.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

kjdj, thanks for the heads up, I plan on adding this to my 26RS as soon as the snow's melt. I assume the line you are referring too is the supply to the reefer, and the furnace. I will have to give this some though now on how best to attack this. I would rather have everything on the same side.

Has anyone dropped the entire bottom before?

Tim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks kjdj too
I thought this might be simple
Now I'll have to think about that when I do mine too
Thank Again
Don


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Did mine this weekend. 
Dropped belly from entry side (about half length of trailer)
Mounted sprayer to side of black tank (as near middle as I could reach)
the directions called for a 1-1/8 inch hole bit but I went with a 1 inch and I think it was too big. One side of the black tank is against a frame rail so only one choice on which side.
Ran hose across to dump side and cut small hole in belly near dump vales, attached hose bracket to frame, patched small hole with HD duct tape.

Re-attached belly on entry side, had a friend lay under trailer and push up on belly to remove any sag. Entire job less than one hour.

Note, when removing belly screws thought two had broken off (half length) Found that they attach were the fresh tank overlaps the frame so as to not puncture. If you find this ensure you put those screws back in the right place or else leak







. Can do pictures of outside mounting tomorrow if needed.

Jared


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Thanks for the update Jared. I still have to wait for the snow, but now I won't bet thinking about this the whole time.

Tim


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I'm going to install the QF this weekend if time permits. Also got the new Barker 3500 tongue jack to install. Woo Hoo !


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Two questions:

What is the average price of one of these Quickie-Flushes?

Is the $64.95 install price (labor only) at CW worth it for a non-mechanic type like myself?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Make sure that CW price applies to units with a belly panel. There is more labor involved when you have to remove, then replace the belly panel.

I believe the QF's and No Fuss Flush both retail for about $20 give or take a few $ for market area, and type of store.

Tim


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hey Gonzo:

Sounds reasonable to me as most skilled labor & mechanics are charging $60-$75 per hour. The cost of the QF is $20.69 at Camping World.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Thanks ya'll.

I will call CW to find out about their install price pertaining to the OB having the underbelly panel.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

$60-$75/hr. Wow. That's great. The going rate for labor around here is $85-$90. I guess it off sets the higher fuel and everything else out there.

Tim


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

camping479 said:


> You're right Ron, things are pretty clear once you get the under belly down. You can clearly see where the drain is and where the sensor wires are. I put mine in the end of the tank so it sprays across the whole width of it towards the sensors and drain.
> 
> I use mine every time I drain the black tank. It keeps any build up from forming.
> 
> ...


Hey Mike,

I see that you also have the 21RS so I am going to lean on you for some additional info regarding your QF install.

On a scale of 1 to 5, 5 being most difficult, how hard was it to self-install on the 21RS?

How long ago did you install yours?

Are you still happy with the placement of the sprayer (at the end of the tank) versus on the side where it appears most others installed their sprayer?

Have you noticed a significant difference in black tank cleanliness every time or just some times?

How many times have you put the QF to work after an outing?

Any advice you can provide would be greatly appreciated.

Marc G


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Marc,

On a scale of 1-5, I'd give the install a 2.5 or a 5 on a scale of 1-10







. Wasn't really difficult, there just wasn't much room to work on the end of the tank.

I installed it July of last year after struggling with trying to clean the tank with a flush king. The flush king took forever, everyone would be sitting on the bumper of the truck waiting for me to finish flushing "one more time"







After all that flushing, there would still be some "debris" in the tank.

I'm really happy with it being installed in the end of the tank. It sprays across the whole length of the tank and also hits the sensors which are in the side by the drain. The tank is so much cleaner since I've been using it, no odor at all and it gets all the gunk out.

Here's the way I do it just before we head home or pretty much anytime I dump the tank;

I dump the black tank, leave the dump valve open, turn on the quickie flush and go about my other pack up tasks while it sprays down the inside of the tank. After letting it spray for a few minutes, I close the valve and let the tank fill up all the way. Then I dump the tank again, let the sprayer do it's thing for a few more minutes and presto, squeaky clean black tank.

Hope this helps,

Mike


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Mike,

Thank you for your reply.

I do appreciate the effort.

The end result sounds fantastic.

Odor be damned!


----------



## McBeth (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanks everone !
I going to put this on the top of my to do list when the TT arrives. 
I would like to get this done before the toilet gets used !

Keith


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

Not Yet said:


> Did mine this weekend.
> Dropped belly from entry side (about half length of trailer)
> Mounted sprayer to side of black tank (as near middle as I could reach)
> the directions called for a 1-1/8 inch hole bit but I went with a 1 inch and I think it was too big. One side of the black tank is against a frame rail so only one choice on which side.
> [snapback]26715[/snapback]​


Jared- When you say you mounted the sprayer to the side of the black tank, do you mean on the middle of the right side of the tank?? Or in the middle of the aft side (The forward part of the black tank is up next to the frame)

Have the belly dropped, and now off to pick up the sprayer!!

Thanks,

Ron


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hey Ron, Hope your install ended up well. I ran out of time today so the QF is unpacked and on the punch list for tomorrow.

I did install the Barker 3500 electric tongue jack today. RRRRRRRRRRRRR , its so sweet!


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Parker Outbacker said:


> Not Yet said:
> 
> 
> > Did mine this weekend.Â
> ...


Ron,

Sorry for the slow response. Out camping this weekend









I installed the flush on the aft side. I know it is not the ideal spot but did not see many other options. Be careful when reinstalling the belly screws, some are short so as to not puncture the fresh tank.

Jared


----------



## risnewski (Feb 20, 2005)

Since our 23rs hasn't been delivered yet, it sounds like this may be a mod we should have the dealer do--yes?

Since I've never used a TT before, what to I ask for and how do I be sure I'm getting what I want/need and not what's easy/profitable for the dealer?

Anything else having done up front? The stabilizer jacks folks talked about recently?

Any details would be most appreciated.


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

Jared-

I also put mine on the aft side of the tak just below the top frame. Agree that this is not the ideal location, but Keystone didn't provide many options for intallation locations!! I did see your post about the short screws, (I initially thought they had been over torqued and broke, was think about taking it in to have it fixed) Luckily I ready your post, and put tham back in the correct location.

I ended up running the hose line out right next to the dump, that way I didn't have to cut through the under belly. My only fear is what happens if it leaks







I'll have to keep an eye on it on the first couple outings. Thanks again for all your info on this mod, was very helpful.

Hope you had a great weekend out, I installed the mod Saturday, and it snowed today!!

Ron


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

risnewski, you want to ask for a "Quickie Flush" or a "No Fuss Flush". They are both pretty much the same, with maybe a few minor differences. I haven't seen any other similar products out there, but that doesn't mean they don't exist.

Good Luck

Tim


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Parker Outbacker said:


> Jared-
> 
> I also put mine on the aft side of the tak just below the top frame. Agree that this is not the ideal location, but Keystone didn't provide many options for intallation locations!! I did see your post about the short screws, (I initially thought they had been over torqued and broke, was think about taking it in to have it fixed) Luckily I ready your post, and put tham back in the correct location.
> 
> ...


Glad everything worked out. I did a test run after letting the silicone set. Everything appeared dry, but that will become a periodic check. After using it this weekend I am glad I did the install before using the tanks







Seems to work very well







One thing that I wish I had done while I had the belly down was add some additional insulation. The Reflectix that I used on the rear queen comes in 4ft x 25 ft and I should have put some additional pieces under the tanks. I would like to use my trailer as many months of the year as possible. Oh-well add that for a refit.

Jared


----------



## Suburbanrancher (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi - If anyone has installed a quickie-flush on a 25rss, please let me know how you made out, where you installed yours and how you dropped the underbelly; I am looking to install one on mine, but this is my first RV and I'm still learning how it all works and goes together!

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

What about a 27RSDS? Has anyone installed a Quickie Flush on that unit? I have seen many pictures and install info for all the other units, but I am not sure if the black tank is in the same location or position as the other units because the bathroom on the 27RSDS is that new layout with the â€œbigâ€ bathroom that extends the entire width of the TT. If not, I will be picking up my TT from the dealer on Wednesday, and if I have no rain I will do the install and take the pictures when I get it home.

Chris


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Chris
I haven't dropped the cover yet on mine but I know the bath sink and toilet share the black tank and kit sink and shower share the gray. That would make the black on the street side the gray next to it and the fresh in front of them under the bed under the floor as the pump and drain are up front next to the bed.I plan on doing thid mod and others if I ever get a weekend without rain







.

John


----------



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

Well quickie flush is done on my 27RSDS. All I need to do is put the belly back up. I am waiting for the sealant to dry so I can check for leaks first. I decided not to take any pictures because the tank layout on the 27RSDS is exactly like the 28RSDS that PDX_DOUG posted pictures on. The only difference is that on the 27RSDS, the gas line runs along the door side of the TT instead of the dump valve side.

Chris


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Well the weather finally cooperated
I just finished the Quickie Flush today.
The worst part was the gas line took it down most of the way.
Then got the under belly down enough just to get my upper body in there.
I got it drilled and mounted
I waited awhile for the sealent to cure to run a test.
Well I though it was clean out pretty good before winter "Ya Right"








I'm glad there is an open field right beside








Well all being said the test went with flying colors.(DONE)
Now to get ready for the next mod.
Don


----------



## McBeth (Feb 19, 2005)

Mission accomplished !

I got the Quickie flush installed on bo the black and grey.

I agree the worst part was working around the gas line. !

Thanks All for the advice !

Keith


----------



## kk5fe (Mar 6, 2005)

Mine is in as of today. I just got finished doing a test flush and holy cow..... what came out!







And I thought it was already clean!









Luckily for me, my trailer is parked in the back of my yard close to my sewage treatment plant....... I popped the cement cover off and ran my hose down...... instant sewage hookup!









I agree that this should be a standard item.........


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Wow! Lots of QUICKIE's going in today! Any problem with the belly covers?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

No major problems with the under belly
Gas line was a painin ****
Don


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

The quickie flush is getting washed away by a Tornado.

The makers of the quickie flush now have a new product. Instead of multiple water holes, this one has a rotating head. Might be worth a look if you are planning but have NOT YET done it.

Jared


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

No pun intended I m sure. Thanks for the heads up, I actually planned on ordering one this week so I would have it because my trailer is Not Yet in. Now I ll order this one, it looks good.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I am getting ready to order the Tornado from Camping World...but may DW saids I have to get to the $75 so I can have $1 shipping.







I am just going to have to buy some other stuff to get there I guess.

Gary


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I hate it when I have that problem.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Sure I no sooner install the Quickie flush and its outdated who makes that thing Microsoft







. I now know why they put the belly on the Outbacks its to hide their poor workmanship what a mess. I found a roll of tape and 3 feet of hose in there.Now its time for the microwave vent. I feel like I just did that on my 26rs.

John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Well I must have gotten lucky
I didn't really see any kind of mess in side the undebelly when I did ours
Don


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

I installed the Quickie flush on our 25 RSS by dropping the belly covering on the discharge side from about the center of the tires to the front of the TT. This gave me enough room to reach in over the top of the discharge pipe with my cordless to drill the needed holes. It was kind awkward but got the job done. As others mentioned it's not the ideal location, being on the back side near the center and next to the drain, but the other three sides of the black water tank are surrounded by frame members.


----------



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

I didnâ€™t find very much down there but wire clamps and plenty of sand and water. Yes water.







Seems that when they installed the belly at Keystone, they hit the fresh water tank with the self-tapping bolts that hold the belly up. Good thing that I dropped the belly for the Quickie Flush or I would have never known that water was under there.

Chris


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Chris,

That happend to me also, they replaced the fresh water tank under warranty last year, so far so good!

Dave


----------

